# Can someone explain this...



## Canyonbc (Jan 27, 2008)

I was watching this you tube...video and i dont understand it....i am not a logger of any sort....but something doesnt seem right. 

Thanks in advance. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vsdm7Y4l5bs&feature=related

Canyon


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 27, 2008)

In more detail....what and where and possibly why did it come down like that....seems like it was unexpected...but again i am not a logger just trying to understand. 

Thanks

Canyon


----------



## polingspig (Jan 27, 2008)

It would appear to me that there was tree already hung up in the one the guy cut in the video.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 27, 2008)

polingspig said:


> It would appear to me that there was tree already hung up in the one the guy cut in the video.



Ok. That would seem to me as a very Plausible solution. That popped into my mind....then my other thought was someone was felling another tree behind him...but i think you idea makes much sense. 

Thanks You. 

Canyon


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 27, 2008)

polingspig said:


> It would appear to me that there was tree already hung up in the one the guy cut in the video.



looks like that to me, dangerous work have to really be on your toes for that situation.


----------



## polingspig (Jan 27, 2008)

this link here is very interesting

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ52o03B3OE&feature=related


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 27, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> looks like that to me, dangerous work have to really be on your toes for that situation.



Ya...talk about a widow maker. 

Scary stuff.


----------



## John464 (Jan 27, 2008)

the 2nd tree to fall was definitely hung up. Thats the quickest way to get a hung up tree down, cut whatever is holding it up down too. This isnt really a logger only situation. If a tree gets blown over from storm damage and splits another tree badly enough that it cant be saved, you got yourself two removals. Cant always be done the way it was shown in the vid on a residential property, but if you got the space, quickest way out.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 27, 2008)

John464 said:


> the 2nd tree to fall was definitely hung up. Thats the quickest way to get a hung up tree down, cut whatever is holding it up down too. This isnt really a logger only situation. If a tree gets blown over from storm damage and splits another tree badly enough that it cant be saved, you got yourself two removals. Cant always be done the way it was shown in the vid on a residential property, but if you got the space, quickest way out.



Well...i grant it is fast. 

I think if i were too endower a situation like that...i would pass it on the next guy...beyond my skill, and craziness. 

JMO. 

Canyon


----------



## John464 (Jan 27, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Well...i grant it is fast.
> 
> I think if i were too endower a situation like that...i would pass it on the next guy...beyond my skill, and craziness.
> 
> ...



long as you dont trip and fall it's relatively easy. you dont even need wedges or a tag line. the leaning tree helps you push. done this many of times. if I can do it this way rather than climb up there, much safer IMO


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 27, 2008)

John464 said:


> long as you dont trip and fall it's relatively easy. you dont even need wedges or a tag line. the leaning tree helps you push. done this many of times. if I can do it this way rather than climb up there, much safer IMO



Thats a good point...felling i and felling is definetly....safer then climbing it....Make a good running zone, and you just might be in business. 

I think you have convinced it's safe...in the right situation.


----------



## Col2y (Feb 29, 2008)

its called a plunge cut, its kind of hard to explain without pictures but ill do my best where you put your pie in the front then you slide into where your back cut would usualy stop and you cut backwards leaving about 2 or three 3inches of wood on the back side as a holding strap, then you bring you saw around the back and nick the strap from the outside and run like hell, its the same way you fall a heavy leaner so not to result in a huge barber chair. if that made sence then your welcome, if it didnt then google it. haha


----------



## tree*monkey (Mar 9, 2008)

I agree, you can see that he only makes a small cut but when the tree goes over far more has already been cut.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Mar 9, 2008)

Bore cuts ahoy! That is how you take down a hanger from the ground. Trip and slip is what I call it. Trip it and slip the hell outta there.


----------

